# Power loss&vibration when accelerating



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What are some of the codes being thrown?


----------



## aljazyzek (Oct 25, 2016)

doesn't show any error codes if that's what you mean


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Do the headlights dim or completely shut off?


----------

